# Mazzer Price Increase 2014



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mazzer has announced price increase for 2014 across it's entire range of grinders. It will be in affect from May 2014 onwards.

We have a large order coming in within 8 weeks approx. and will honor current prices to all forum members who pre-order these now! While stock lasts!

The following are due in:

Mazzer Robur On Demand Electronic

Mazzer Major On Demand Electronic

Mazzer Mini On Demand Electronic

MAzzer Kony On Demand Electronic

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders

PM us to confirm


----------

